# Deer cover



## muskymenz (Nov 8, 2002)

I need some advice on what to plant for deer cover.Heres what I have,40 acres in Montcalm county.Brushy fence rows with some mature Oaks scattered in.Two small wood lots about10-15 acres total.One of the wood lots is wet and swampy,the other is thick brush and Mature Oaks.The balance of the property is planted in corn and hay.The problem that I have is that the property line, alone the road is open crops and everyone is Shinning this all the time.I want to some kind of cover alone the road,maybe a switchgrass belt with some brushy fast growing trees to give the deer some security.What do you think?


----------



## Andy (May 20, 2004)

I would plant some rows of pine trees along the road, that's what we're getting ready to do in the same situation as yours....

andy


----------



## Bob S (Mar 8, 2000)

Norway Spruce is the fastest growing spruce. I also get good growth from the Balsam Fir on my property. You should get good results from any fast growing evergreen. Maybe mix in some shrubs between the trees.


----------



## wecker20 (Mar 10, 2004)

Pines are good for the future but not a quick fix. I planted two rows of pines around most of my property because a lot of it is open field. Looks like in another 6 years I should see somewhat of a screen. I have a 200 yard open area to the property to my south that sees a lot of water in the spring. Would like to get something in there too. Tried blue spruce and 1/2 failed. Autumn olive grows very fast but not sure if you can buy them anymore. I'm going to take some berries off of the bushes I have and try spreading them next to the fencline near the road.


----------



## sandbur3 (Sep 24, 2005)

Keep about six rows of corn just inside the evergreen planting for a few years if you have the equipment. Corn will act as screening cover until the trees grow.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

wecker20 said:


> ........ Autumn olive grows very fast but not sure if you can buy them anymore. I'm going to take some berries off of the bushes I have and try spreading them next to the fencline near the road.


No need to buy autumn olive, I don't think that you can swing a dead cat in Montcalm Co. and not hit an autumn olive. You should be able to find plently of small palnts that you can bare root transplant in the spring. If you want a quicker fix, dig up some bigger plants with a shovel or a small backhole that you can rent and transplant some larger bushes. Red pine grow pretty fast.....you'll need to keep then topped at about 6' or they will start to lose their lower branches in about 15 yrs. 

L & O


----------



## sandbur3 (Sep 24, 2005)

I would put one row of norway spruce on the outer edge of the norway (red) pines. If the spruce get sunlight, they will not loose the needles on their lower branches for many years. Longer than we will live to worry about it. I've seen 40 or 50 year old spruce with the limbs still nice green to the ground if the get sunlight on that side. Norway spruce like heavy soil. Black spruce like wetter ground. White (green spruce) may do Ok on either site or on slightly lighter soil. Check with your neighbors, the ASCS office or forestry office, or plant some of each !!


----------



## wecker20 (Mar 10, 2004)

Liver and Onions said:


> No need to buy autumn olive, I don't think that you can swing a dead cat in Montcalm Co. and not hit an autumn olive. You should be able to find plently of small palnts that you can bare root transplant in the spring. If you want a quicker fix, dig up some bigger plants with a shovel or a small backhole that you can rent and transplant some larger bushes. Red pine grow pretty fast.....you'll need to keep then topped at about 6' or they will start to lose their lower branches in about 15 yrs.
> 
> L & O


swing a dead cat and not hit an ao... :lol: I don't have very many around me but drive down the road a few miles and they're taking over. They do make a nice screen and keep the leaves well into November...the young plants on my land do anyways. In 5 years I had a few bushes take over my rifle blind and are now about 12 ft. high. Rather than cut them down, I tore down the rifle and made an elevated one in a new location.


----------



## Andy (May 20, 2004)

a pine tree planting usually is a swing at a long term fix. A tree growing friend of ours has 9-12 footers that we will be transplanting, and in this case, it should be more of a quick fix as well

andy


----------

